#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] ACG EGG 2 - 8/25南部暑期最後同人展!

## CANCAT

來打廣告啦!!!   O口O+++

希望大家能來玩ˊ口ˋ/

入場費100元 相關單位50元半價~

由於延期,該活動主辦人深感抱歉~

於是準備了隱藏特典!? 意思是除了場刊還有另一本可以拿!!! 好樣的啊!!  (被拖

地點: 三民家商 體育館

至於到的辦法~

要去的請用力敲我MSN或傳我私訊吧~

時間當然就一般正常同人場的時間啦~這應該大家都知道吧?

問我攤位?

自己去活動官網找吧ˊ口ˋ/

會有意外的發現的~~~  (滾

http://acg-eeg.myweb.hinet.net/

還請大家多多指較了!

----------


## 薩爾德

還好有延期，18 號當天大風大雨的完全無法外出 ( 炸
25號當天如果沒什麼意外因該會去的‧v‧

需要幫忙準備吃的嗎?XD

----------


## 熾祈

嗯本來那一天也要去的˙3˙
還跟朋友約好了，最後因為那個帕什麼颱風的，沒想到會延期呢ˊˊ
原本想說在室內除了淹水外不會出現其他問題這樣  (咦?

喔好棒可以去了ˇ  (轉~

----------


## 星澈

只要是在高雄舉辦的同人活動
在下幾乎都不會缺席的啦~
管它颳風還是下雨...不行!當天非放晴不可啦!!

希望能在活動中認識更多狼眾喔!!

----------

